
First-Ever Credible Evidence of Someone Killed by a Falling Meteorite - Kaibeezy
https://www.sciencealert.com/we-finally-have-credible-evidence-of-someone-being-killed-by-a-falling-meteorite
======
Kaibeezy
1888

